# Painkillers during long ride?



## Marko62 (1 Mar 2009)

Just wondering what the general consensus is on using painkillers during the latter half of a long ride? 

I'm building my mileage up in preparation for the Cheshire Cat the end of this month. Only the 66 mile version this year (only been riding for a year) and at the moment am building my mileage up slowly each weekend. I'm OK until around 50 miles then I start getting neck ache which seriously detracts from the ride having to stop every few miles for a good stretch. Now I've flipped my stem so have done what I can do with my bike but when it comes to the Cat do you think it's OK to maybe take a couple of painkillers later on in the ride? Not anything heavy and certainly not Ibuprofen as I have renal problems so it will be either Paracetamol or Paracetamol/Codeine...


----------



## montage (1 Mar 2009)

Personally I would say no. I have no scientific knowledge or reason for this, but it just seems wrong. Infact I was offered ibuprofen today for a similar incident like this. First 20 mile run, (*hides from those cyclists who attempt to burn runners at the stake* but there was 3000ft of ascent!) and I completely crashed and burned due to leg cramp about 12 miles in, even though I have trained to this distance many times. Abouth 15.5 miles in I had the worst cramp I have ever experienced in my right calf, I cannot even describe the pain apart from it made my vision blurry and I was physically sick. A passing by runner offered assistance in the form of ibuprofen, which I declined, upon offering it again I believe a referred to him as the F***ing spawn of satan's turd, such was my state.

Anyway, I stay away from drugs to help boost excersize in anyway, mild painkillers included.
Hopefully somebody will offer more scientific advise shortly


----------



## yenrod (1 Mar 2009)

Codeine is serious shoot !


----------



## Marko62 (1 Mar 2009)

Aye, thinking about this I suppose it would be very inadvisable to mask pain with drugs and yes Codeine is serious stuff but what I'm on about is something like Co-codamol or Solpadeine plus which is a Paracetamol / Codeine mix (8mg of codeine phosphate and 500mg paracetamol or 30mg of codeine phosphate and 500mg of paracetamol). What I would like is something that would not take the ache away entirely so I would still aware of where it's hurting but rather would just take the edge of it so those last few miles wont be remembered for the pain. Perhaps just plain old Paracetamol perhaps?


----------



## Tim Bennet. (1 Mar 2009)

Ibuprofen is an anti inflammatory which many people find useful towards the end of long rides. I've never heard of a downside particularly, unless you needed it on every occasion just to complete what would be considered 'normal' type long distance milages.


----------



## Marko62 (1 Mar 2009)

No I have no intention of using any type of drug, painkillers or whatever on a regular basis. As a person who is on a few drugs already due to a kidney transplant I dislike using any type of drug unless I have to. I took up cycling a year ago after my transplant for fitness and have come on in leaps and bounds. 

I'm now and have been for the last few months been putting in the miles to build up for the Cheshire Cat, only the 67 mile version but I've noticed that that extra 5% extra mileage I put in at the end of each w/e ride is when I start to feel it. I'm up to 55 hilly mile rides atm and hopefully by the time the Cat rolls around I should be up in the 65 mile range, its just on the day I really want to complete it, it would be such a highlight for me and so am looking to iron out any problems now before the event so hence the advise asked for...

I think just a couple of paracetamol midway during the ride will do it, Ibuprofen is a no no for me btw...


----------



## montage (1 Mar 2009)

Marko62 said:


> No I have no intention of using any type of drug, painkillers or whatever on a regular basis. As a person who is on a few drugs already due to a kidney transplant I dislike using any type of drug unless I have to. I took up cycling a year ago after my transplant for fitness and have come on in leaps and bounds.



Respect! 

Well as I said, I have no scientific knowledge on this matter, and not taking anything is a personal view, however I wouldn't scorn anybody that did. Best of luck with it, and I hope somebody that knows more on this than myself offers some sound advise.


----------



## Twenty Inch (1 Mar 2009)

I've taken plenty of painkillers on endurance events - marathons and triathlons and the like. Never had any serious ill-effects.

However, if your neck is hurting, try tilting your head to one side as you are cycling. It helps, in some weird way I can't describe. Seems to relieve all the pressure at the back of the neck. You can alternate sides.

Good luck with the ride.


----------



## Tynan (1 Mar 2009)

is it defo nothing to do with bike setup?

bad to treay symptoms rather than cause


----------



## jimboalee (2 Mar 2009)

Twenty Inch said:


> However, if your neck is hurting, try tilting your head to one side as you are cycling. It helps, in some weird way I can't describe. Seems to relieve all the pressure at the back of the neck. You can alternate sides.



You are putting less strained muscles to use.

Pain - is the 'red line', in a physical sort of way, which indicates your body is starting to get damaged.
The muscles you have been using to keep your head upright are torn and damaged. Rocking you head over changes the muscle fibres which are stopping your head from flopping forward.

BTW, I never use painkillers to 'MASK' the signs of damage. I heed the signs to avoid more damage.


----------



## yello (2 Mar 2009)

Personally speaking, if it's limited use on rare occasions then I wouldn't see a problem. That's what pain killers are for. It's not as if you can switch components on the road so to complete the ride in relative comfort it may be necessary to pop a pill.

But, as others have indicated, I wouldn't do it as any long term solution (not that I read that into your question). If you can address the problem before the Cat then well and good but I wouldn't let it stop me riding it, even if that means taking a couple of pain killers.


----------



## ChrisKH (2 Mar 2009)

yenrod said:


> Codeine is serious shoot !



In what way? Just wandering when you got your doctorate. 

No seriously, I take codeine phosphate _as a matter of course_ for a bowel complaint and have never understood, for example, the UAE's lock 'em up and throw away the key' policy towards codeine use. As with all drugs, it's how you use them and in what dosage. Take too much and yes, they make you drowsy and/or there are mild feelings of euphoria but we are not talking major rush time here. Admittedly I could never compete whilst I took it, but isn't the devil's drug unless you want it to be. Ditto, paracetomol/codeine mix or Ibuprofen. If you are participating or competing for personal reasons then I can't see what problem there is with occasional use. Obviously in serious competition it's a no no.


----------



## ChrisKH (2 Mar 2009)

Marko62 said:


> No I have no intention of using any type of drug, painkillers or whatever on a regular basis. As a person who is on a few drugs already due to a kidney transplant I dislike using any type of drug unless I have to. I took up cycling a year ago after my transplant for fitness and have come on in leaps and bounds.
> 
> I'm now and have been for the last few months been putting in the miles to build up for the Cheshire Cat, only the 67 mile version but I've noticed that that extra 5% extra mileage I put in at the end of each w/e ride is when I start to feel it. I'm up to 55 hilly mile rides atm and hopefully by the time the Cat rolls around I should be up in the 65 mile range, its just on the day I really want to complete it, it would be such a highlight for me and so am looking to iron out any problems now before the event so hence the advise asked for...
> 
> I think just a couple of paracetamol midway during the ride will do it, *Ibuprofen is a no no for me btw*...



Respect Marko62. 

Likewise I can't take Ibuprofen so have to put up with a certain amount of pain (from osteo-arthrtis for example) for which other people can take NSAID's.


----------



## jay clock (2 Mar 2009)

personally I would happily wolf down a few ibuprofens to ward off general fatigue/achiness on a long ride


----------



## jags (3 Mar 2009)

just reading through the post's, just wondering are you set up correctly on the bike, your not pushing hero gears by any chance,double up your bartape gel on top,drop your saddle one eight of an inch,see how that feels .if all that fails, rub some pain killing gel, into your back or neck.stretch before and after.


----------



## Marko62 (3 Mar 2009)

jags said:


> just reading through the post's, just wondering are you set up correctly on the bike, your not pushing hero gears by any chance,double up your bartape gel on top,drop your saddle one eight of an inch,see how that feels .if all that fails, rub some pain killing gel, into your back or neck.stretch before and after.



As far as I know everything is correct but short of booking myself n bike into a Specialized shop for a fitting I've done all that I can to be sure I'm set up OK. I have raised my bars by 2 to 3 inches by flipping my stem which helps a little. I don't push big gears unless I have too I much prefer spinning my way around hills or cruising at around 75-80rpm on the flats. I had not thought of pain killing gels although I don't think gels would be much use to me unless there are gels that do not contain Ibuprofen. Its a great idea tho for people who don't mind Ibuprofen 

Thanks for the advice guys you've all given me plenty to think about


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2009)

yenrod said:


> Codeine is serious shoot !



It is - I had a mate race on the IOM International Cycling Week having had some of that....not good.....


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2009)

You'll find in a group that it's easier - less strain.


----------

